# Amelia Earhart Park just outside Hialeah Fl.?



## SundayNiagara

I live in Hialeah Fl and Amelia Earhart park is nearby. Anyone ever ride there? Hialeah roads are beyond TERRIBLE. 

PS: Amelia Earhart is a county park.


----------

